# Cant seem to get my Alpine doe to put on weight



## mhuckeba (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I need some advise. I have an Alpine doe that I got about a month ago. She seemed very skinny to me. Her back bone and hips are were very visible and still are. I have stopped milking her, dewormed her, and she gets 3-4 cups of goat ration in the morning and Alfalfa at night. I add minerals to her feed because I cannot leave them out (I have a lamb as well). I giver her probios maybe once a week. She also grazes all day in my pasture. Is there anything else I should give her to get some weight on her? I will post some pictures.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How old is she?? Sounds like you are doing a good job. I say just give her time.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, from what you described she seems to have gained some weight since you first got her.
But maybe you could add some Calf Manna to her feed in the morning? We have a saanen doe that gets it in her feed twice a day.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Does she get the alfalfa free choice? I would let her eat all the hay she wants.Dairy does are hard to keep weight on them sometimes and their sides will cave in somewhat during the day.This is what I do and I have brought home some scrawny does and gotten them fatten up (well normal weight I should say) within a few months.
Free choice 3rd cut alfalfa hay,loose minerals,baking soda,cup of grain once a day,and fresh water daily.I worm any new does and also give them probios when they arrive.Time is all they need.She'll get there just keep doing what your doing.Probios once a week isn't needed really in my opinion.Good quality hay is what will fatten her


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Free choice hay would be a good first start. 

Have you had a fecal done on her just incase?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Have you had a fecal done on her just incase?


 I agree get a fecal for cocci as well as worms..... :hug:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She really looks pretty good to me. Trust me, my doe is MUCH skinnier, but then again I seem to prefer "skinny" dairy goats (as compared to show condition, or what most people with dairy goats keep them at around here). They're supposed to show some bone (holsteins are good examples).

However, I would get the fecal done, and add Calf Manna or something similar to it.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Free choice hay will do wonders. We offer alfalfa pellets after morning grain and then again in the evening on top of free choice grass hay. Sometimes we will give Alfalfa chops (ground alfalfa with a little mollases) these little thing throughout the day keep the weight on them really well. I do agree with MixedBag on this though, Dairy doe's are not really bred to be fat. Hip bones does not mean your doe is underweight. The best gage I use is along the ribs, I feel that and if I can feel a little layer of fat there they are good, but if it's thin and mostly feel the bones right under the skin I feel they need some more weight. They also vary individually, I have one doe that has never covered well over her topline same diet as the rest, she just gives average milk quantity but just thinner doe all around. By the photos your doe doesn't really look too bad to me. Looks like her tummy is a bit empty, but I'll bet if she was out on browse or filling on some alfalfa she would look fuller.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's a good example of a dairy goat who's way too skinny (and yes, she is mine, and yes, she's been a problem child her whole life. Really hard keeper). You can easily see the spinal process (backbone), ribs and hips very well. Her ribs feel fatter than when she was pregnant, but overall, she's just too darn skinny everywhere. Compared to her, your doe is in good condition.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree that she doesn't look too bad--maybe a bit on the thin side but not terribly thin. I too have noticed that most does conditioned for showing are FAT...lots of flesh over the ribs, jiggly elbows and necks, and chubby little tails...most are 4's and up on the body condition scale so don't necessarily use this as a comparison for what's healthy. I would just keep doing what you are already doing...it takes a long time for goats to plump up but she should fill out nicely before breeding season


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what? I'm too much of a meat goat person, and I've been worried about my alpine being so skinny.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive got a doe that gets skinny when she has kids and starts making milk,she is a boer cross but she makes alot of milk,she is red and it looks like she is stealing a basketball and hiding it between her legs.I did a fecal on her and thought for sure i didnt do it right,so i took one to the vet to have them do it.No worms,just a high producer.

She does that everytime she kids,dont look as bad as Mixedbags goat but i think she is too thin.

Your goat looks fine though,im tending my cousins alpine and she looks similar to yours.


----------



## mhuckeba (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh thank you all for your input. I am so sorry I have not replied sooner, I've been having internet connection problems. I will get a fecal done to eliminate worms. I did feel her ribs and she is a lot bonier than my Nubian and Oberhasli. I will just keep feeding her  One of you mentioned her belly looked empty. She never comes back with a big belly. All my others will have big tight bellys at the end of the day from grazing. She never does. The pictures I attached is what she looks like all the time. Could something be wrong with her digestion? She poos and urinates fine. Also, one of you asked her age, she is 4. I really want to get her to a good weight in time for breeding season. I am hoping for some pretty babies from her! 
Again thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

Question:
Can I just routinely worm without a fecal test? (On a tight budget.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you routinely worm, then your goats will become resistant to deworms pretty quickly. You could always learn to do your own fecals.


----------

